# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  نصب node.js در کنار Apache

## shahabtanha

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز و گل

من چند تا سوال دارم که خیلی ذهنمو مشغول کرده 

من یک سرور دارم که روش apache و mysql  نصب کردم و چند تا سایت روش نصب دارم و در حال فعالیت هستن
حالا میخوام یک ربات تلگرام بنویسم . وقتی توی اینترنت جستجو کردم دیدم بهترین حالت برای نوشتن ربات تلگرام node.js هست
حالا سوال من اینه که ایا برای نصب و راه اندازی node.js میشه روی همین  سرور اینکارو کرد و ایا تداخلی در روال apache من ایجاد نمیکنه ؟
از طرفی دیتابیس مربوط به node.js ، دیتابیس mongoBD هست و برای نصب این  دیتابیس با mysqll به مشکل نمیخورم ؟ ورژن لینوکس من Centos 6.8 هست .
شما پیشنهاد میکنید از چه ورژنی از Node.js استفاده کنم که بتونم با دیتابیسش کارایی بهتری داشته باشه ؟

یک سوال تخصصی که البته مربوط به این بخش نمیشه ولی ایا میدونید : در زبان  برنامه نویسی php برای اونکه ربات تلگرام رو به صفحه php خودت متصل کنی  باید ssl داشته باشی . در node.js من هرچی فیلم آموزشی نگا کردم چیزی به  این موضوع اشاره نشد . ایا با برنامه نویسی node.js ربات تلگرام ما نیازی  به داشتن ssl نیست ؟ 

با تشکر

----------


## plague

1 - نود وب سرور نیست که تداخلی ایجاد کنه با آپاچی اما در مورد سرور نود که مینویسی بعدا توی کد ..... هر وب سرور یک پورت مشخص رو گوش میکنه شما اگه پورت متفاوتی بدی به سرور نودی که مینویسی تداخلی پیش نمیاد 
2 - Node با Mysql هم میتونه کار بکنه , بعضی دیتابیس ها بیشتر مورد استفاده هستن برای بعضی زبان ها به دلایل مختلف ولی به این معنی نیست که php فقط با mysql کار میکنه و نود با مانگو .... اگرم بخای مانگو نصب کنی مشکلی نداره ولی توجه کن که مانگو دیتابیس رابطه ای نیست و شاید اصلا به دردت نخوره 
3 - پرتکل ارتباط ربطی به زبان برنامه نویسی نداره

----------

